# Which plow?



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I would normaly post this in the plow question section but I would rather ask it among those who have the same taste in trucks. I just bought a 2002 Chevy 1 ton Dump and was trying to decide what plow to put on it. I currently have a 96 GMC with an 8' Boss on it and have no problems. I won't be getting a plow for the dump until this coming summer but I am stuck between buying another Boss or getting a new Fisher 8' HD. Everyone around this area pretty much has fisher but I see a few Meyers and Boss's. Just wanted to get some other opinions on the plows. Please give me your insight.

Thanks
Luke Anderson
Oakhill Landscaping


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Both are good plows.I would recommend going with a plow that you can easily get parts and service for.If most guys are running Fishers,that might tell you something.

I'd also go a little wider,8 Ft is a little small for a 1 ton,especially if it's a dually.8 Ft won't even cover your tire tracks.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I like to keep the same plows,only because it makes stocking spare parts easier,and diagnostics are easier,you only need to know one system,but Id get a 9 ft plow for a dump truck,just so you dont hit your westcoast mirrors on things that clear your plow,,and to cover your tracks in turns.


----------



## tnt69tnt69 (Jan 12, 2003)

I had a fisher on my old truck and didn't like it. Did a lot of research for my new one and ended up going with a western. Of course i probably don't use my equipment in the same application as you will, but just my .02


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

*thanks*

Thanks for your advise, Someone else told me around here to go with a 9' because an 8' wouldn't cover my tracks but the only thing is I do quite a few residential accounts so I think a 9' would be a bit too big for some driveways. I wouldn't bother with the residential but I just started two years back and it will take a while to build up some more commercial accounts. So I need the residential to make the money. I havn't decided weather I am keeping the Boss or not but if I do then I will deffinatly get a 9' and just use the boss for driveways.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

How about an 8.5'? Thats the size "in between" 8' and 9'. Also in the 8.5' size, you can get a V-plow too from either Western or Fisher. Mike


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

*8.5 Western*

Oakhill- I have a 99 Chevy 1 ton DRW with a 12' dump body. I put a 8.5 Western on it and have been very happy. I use it for a few small commercial lots and the larger residential driveways. It has been a good truck for us. Just really don't like the Uni-mount set-up, love the Ultramount though! Good luck, Mike


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plow to run.*

I would run a Blizzard.

Just a thought.

Hope I helped?


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I wasn't aware they had an 8.5' I knew they had a 7.5' so I will deffinatly look into that, That will probably be what I will do. Still not sure on the brand yet though. They have Blizzard at a dealer near me where they carry Boss. I havn't heard much about them, are they an6y good? I don't think I would want to spend the money for a v-plow and I really don't think I need one anyway, just more moving parts which means more to go wrong.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Nice truck! Very nice truck!! What motor and trans in that baby? I love that 01, 02HD frontend look. Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Very nice truck,oakhill. I used to run a 7,5 ft fisher with wings,even on the residentials,it was 9ft 2" wide with wings,if anything the extra width helped me, I never had to take them off.I now run a 9'2" Boss V,and again,its never been to big,some of my drives are 10 ft wide only.After have the V plow I wont buy another straight blade,except maybe the blizzard with scoopable wings.No more chasing the last bits of snow around when cleaning up.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have heard good things about Boss plows. Some people around here have Fisher, but Western's are the most popular. I agree, as stated above a couple of times.. go with where you can get parts. Boss maybe a better plow in someones mind, but if the only Boss dealer is 1 hour away, how long will it take to get to them with snow on the roads?? Just a thought. I'd stick with a dealer that's close by


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I would run a 9ft plow on that truck. It's better if the plow clears the widht of the truck with a little room to spare rather then being to short and having your tires in the snow.
Just my opinion.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks. I love the truck, it is better than the 92 GMC I had. That thing was falling apart and it only had 75,000 on it but it was a town truck before I got it so it wasn't taken care of. The new truck has a 6.0 in it. I am not sure on the trany but it isn't an allison. I wish. I wanted a diesel but they are about 4 to 6 grand more because of the motor and allison trany. This one has enough power to do what I want any way. I am not pulling a big boat or machine around. I just have a 16' landscape trailer that I put a small Kubota on and that is the most weight I will pull so the 6.0 is big enough. I am thinking about the v-plow now but still not sure but decided to deffinatly go with 9' thanks for all the advise. The boss dealer is the closest to me that carries Curtis and Blizzard as well and there is a meyer dealer pretty close by as well. The Fisher dealer is about a half hour ride but I don't mind driving. So possibilities are endless as far as what brand to get, I just have to decide but I am deffinatly not going with a curtis and I don't think I want a Meyer either. I like the Boss because of my lack of problems with it but I know many people with Fisher as well who love them and thats pretty much all I see.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plow to run.*

I suggested the Blizzard plow only because it carries 25% more snow than a vee blade, and 50% more snow than a conventional straight blade.

If that was my vehicle I would outfit it with a Blizzard 8611 plow and create more revnue for myself by the time savings the Blizzard delivers.

Trucks are not cheap, my new Ford cost me $40k and on top of that I spent $11k on a plow system.

So spend the little money on a Blizzard, save yourself some time, create some more revenue, and make that truck payment.

Just my two pennies.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

If you've had good personal experience with Boss, why change?
my only queation would be straight or V blade. Also you should have a 4L80E trans in that truck, same as mine. good transmission. Only recomendation...change the fluid at 30K-40K miles instead of 50K like owners manual says. 30K especially if you plow alot. With good fluid in the trans, it'll see a lot of plowing before it needs any work


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Jon Geer, you have an 11k plow setup? Why so much? What kind and what size? Any pictures? Mike


----------



## Hawkz (Nov 6, 2002)

I see alot of Western's, Boss's and Blizzard's put on trucks like that around my area. They seem to like the 9'0 v-plow and straight blade. That is a sharp truck, like the front end look of those style the best. I'm sure it will pay for itself soon, alot of construction contracters use that style around here for new home cleanup, landfill hauling and landscaping. Hope that I helped!! Bring on the snow, Hawkz


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

Like Mike I would like to know what you got Jon Geer that you spent 11 grand on? I would spend 3 or 4 but no more. Thanks for the advise SnowMatt13 on the Tranny. I will deffinatly do that. It doesn't quite have 1000 miles yet so I have a ways to go. I just got it in december. I am going to either get a Fisher or Boss but not sure wether to get a V or no V. What do you guys run for lights? I was thinking of getting strobes for my parking lights. Either that or a dual strobe light bar on the roof. GM already wires the roof with aux lights with the plow prep package so I may go with that. Right now I have a mini magnetic strobe that I run through the ex cab window on my 96 and plug into the cigarette lighter


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I run strobes in the marker lights,just make sure whoever puts them in weatherproofs all the connectors.As for the plow,if you do any lots that require the snow to be pushed to the ends only,where it cant be cast to one side,Id get a V plow.And Id get at least a 9 ft for that truck.The V plow makes you more prductive,without a doubt,it also makes road traveling much less stressfull,with both sides of the plwo tucked tight to the truck,its safer,winds do nto affect you as much,and the truck runs cooler with a V.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Plows*

I Run a Blizzard 810, and a 16 foot expandable rear plow.

All plows are controlled by a hydro pump run by a 13hp Honda motor in a tool box in the bed of the truck, custom plow control box.

The rear plow was $7000.00 alone. Plus $4100.00 for the Blizzard and setup of controls and Honda Box Pump system.

Works wonderful.

Pictures to follow.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

Sounds like a nice setup Jon Geer! Still don't think I would need all that. I would have no place to put the pony motor anyway. I have the sander in the back of the dump and that is extra enough on top of the plow and all its controls. That would be good if I was going to continue to plow with the pickup and we got some decent snow over here. We havn't had any snow in a week and a half almost now. and the last snow we got was light showers every night that amounted to 3" and all melted now. I would deffinatly like to see some pics of that setup!

Thanks for getting back


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Jon,why the 13hp pony motor,why not run the hydro pump off the engine?It would seem like maintaining the 13hp would be an extra step,and fueling it(unless its tapped into your tank.Your setup does sound sweet though,16ft is a huge rear plow!


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

While I have not used anything but fisher plows. I can tell you that you won't be disapointed!! If you do decide to go with Fisher

On the western plows does the whole blade still trip forward?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes,the western's still trip forward,except for the V's,they are a trip edge design.The newer ones with more springs do a much better job,and don't "flop down" as much when scraping hardpack.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

*11 K plow setup*

Oakhill2000 the guy that originally built the system suggested that you could put all the stuff in a box underneath the dump bed and attach it to the frame. Then you could run the hydraulic hoses out of the box and to the plows inside the frame rails.

why the 13hp pony motor,why not run the hydro pump off the engine?
I have the hydro pump running off the engine and the major advantage of Jon's system is that you have constant hydraulic pressure. When the truck drops to an idle you have much less flow and hydraulic pressure.

Those backblades are the sweetest things though especially in parking lots. They pull more than the Blizzard plows and are much easier on the truck since you are dragging it. There are people here running them on the back of 1/2 ton Dodges with Boss 9'2" V s on front. TOTALLY SWEET


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

I could do that under the body with the pony motor but I really can't put a plow in the back with the sander on there, it hangs off the back and I can't have anything blocking the throw of the sand. I really don't need all that anyway, a blade in the front is good enough for what I do but if I ever move to Buffalo I will keep it in mind. What you said about the pony motor rather than running it off the truck is true because you would have constant pressure. The trip blade was another issue with me as well. On my Boss the whole plow flopps forward, but hads a shock absorber so it comes back easy and doesn't slam back. Could anyone tell me how the Fisher trip blade works? It would seem to me that it might be more rough on the truck when you hit something, because it seems like it would take alot to trip that blade over. I would rather have the plow flop forward instead of having the truck get slammed around. Can anyone offer some experience with the trip blade? Also I would like some more advise on what to do for lights. I don't know if I want to have holes drilled and have an ugly light bar permanantly attached to the roof. Do they make them pretty aero dynamic now?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The fishers have a trip egde,so just the lower portion,basically the cutting edge folds back,and the plow pops up over the obstacle.They can be quite violent sometimes,but not all that bad.They can sometimes be better for scraping up hardpack,as they don't trip as easy.

If you don't want to mount a lightbar to the roof,you can use a Backrack or similar setup,or pieces of pipe mounted in the stake pockets.Hide away strobes are another option as well,but may not be legal where you are.I would suggest reading some of the previous threads regarding lightbars and strobes.

They do make back plows that will clear a sander,if you wanted.

There are also some pretty good pumps available which don't lose as much output at idle.You can also use a flow compensator to keep a more consistent volume of oil available at all times.I think another motor is overkill just to run the hydro unit.If your going to run the plow and sander together,then you will need a fairly big pump,so the loss of flow at idle won't be as bad.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

The sander has its own 12.5 Briggs that it runs off of. It is electric and chain driven not hydraulic. I still wouldn't need a back blade anyway but would be cool if I ever run into lots of money and buy a real sweet plow pickup. Thanks for answering the question on the Fisher. I figured it could be pretty violent on the truck, thats why I think I may go with a Boss, but I would like to still here some more opinions on the trip blade. I am not a real rough plower anyway I take it easy and I am the only one that plows with my trucks I won't let anyone else use them. So it may be ok, but every now and then you hit that hidden unexpected thing in the parking lot that sticks up enough to stop the truck dead in its tracks and that it where I would rather have the flopp forward style. Also anyone with a v plow, does the insides of the edge tend to wear quicker because more of the preasure is there? Does it scrape the lot pretty clean or does it tend to leave some behind? In the V position that is. Let me know thanks


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

here is my other truck that I currently plow with. With 104,000 miles she owes me nothing. After all she is a GMC right?! She has a 350 Vortec with a 400 turbo tranny


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

this picture I hope is better


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you think the fisher base trip edge plow will be violent, wait till a boss v plow tries to trip in the scoop position. It doesnt , now that is violent. The western/fisher v plows are the easiest tripping v plows out right now. If you are just looking for a straight plow, the fisher x blade looks like a good choice. The angle of attack is much better, and it should trip alot easier. If not then a western pro plow plus would also be a very good choice.
If you dont a few bugs along the way and have good dealer support, the blizzard also looks like it would save a ton of time in lots, but may not save that much in the residential area.
My choices are as follows:
Straight plow fisher x blade
V plow western
expandable blizzard
Dino


----------



## truck1500 (Nov 24, 2002)

i would get a 9ft boss blade for it the parts for them are easy to find to and most the people i know have a boss plow and they like them a lot.


----------



## PtsLwnCr (Jan 17, 2003)

If it were me, I would buy a Diamond. They have a decent minute mount like the Fisher and its a heavy plow unlike the Fisher. If you are doing residential you want a heavy plow for backdragging. I have an old meyer on my dump truck and a new diamond on my new 2500HD, both 8 ft. they do a great job. Also a fisher is like a bulldozer, teh only way your gonna roll the snow is if you have a foil, a Diamond has a nice curve to it so you dont need a foil. The new elec. over hyd. diamond is very quick also. 5 years ago all you would see is Fisher, now almost every truck that comes out of the GMC dealership has a Diamond on it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Diamond and Fisher plows have always been very similar,I didn't think Diamond changed much as far as the curvature of the blade lately.Fishers has alway been pretty good at rolling the snow,even without the foil.They Diamonds are still a trip edge design,so they can still be pretty violent when they trip,except for some of the newer Meyer like designs.I have always liked the beefy pivot design on the Diamond.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

(0% of the guys around here run fishers (no kidding). Boss has recently crept in the market and there are alot of them out this year. I have heard njothing but good things about them. I've got a Fisher and love it.


----------



## oakhill2000 (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks, I think I am going to go with a Boss after all. They are becoming more popular then when I first bought mine in 2000 and they seem better built then before also. I think they are pretty heavy and have a decent curve to them. I have never taken a close look at the Meyers but not too many people have them around here. The Fishers are very popular, and I have been seeing alot more Boss's. I think the Boss will work for me. I still havn't decided wether I want the V or not. I looked at some pictures from some of the other guys on here and they look like they would leave a strip of snow in the middle when it was in the V position. I have to take a closer look at them, not buying until summer anyway.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea I thought the samething, that it would leave a strip of snow down the middle when in V mode or scoop mode, but apparently it does not from what others have told me on here. I never used one, but if the guys who do say it doesnt leave a small trail behind, then I believe them. Mike :waving:


----------



## truck1500 (Nov 24, 2002)

on the v blades there is a snow catcher that is in the middle so that the snow doesnt go threw.


----------

